# Game #26: Los Angeles Lakers (21-4) @ Orlando Magic (20-6) [12/20]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #26: Los Angeles Lakers (21-4) @ Orlando Magic (20-6) [12/20}*

I screwed up the date, I will fix that in a bit.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I expect a loss and quite possibly a blow out. we're all messed up as a team right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I am actually expected a solid win, maybe the kick in butt by the heat and failing instead of winning will be it.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Cris said:


> I am actually expected a solid win, maybe the kick in butt by the heat and failing instead of winning will be it.


yup. this one's going to be a win after a loss last night. lakers actually always shows up to good teams if thats not obvious by now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I could totally see the Laker's winning.. Just as easily I could see them get blown out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have no idea which team will come out to play tonight, but I really hope it's the championship-contending team. Bynum vs. Howard should be interesting.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Well the good news is they don't have a point that can fill it up on us.
Pietres is still out and pau's length should bother shard.

I'm expecting us to win somewhat convinsingly after last nights heatbreaker.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jameer Nelson has been playing terrific as of late, and completely outplayed Tony Parker the other night. Who knows what he'll do at home against Fisher/Farmar - I think he'll have a 25+ point game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> Jameer Nelson has been playing terrific as of late, and completely outplayed Tony Parker the other night. Who knows what he'll do at home against Fisher/Farmar - I think he'll have a 25+ point game.


Then again, Orlando hadn't played in 4 days and the spurs were coming off a game in New Orleans.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

And Jameer is one of the more inconsistant players in the league.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I still can't believe Walton is starting.

Phil really is an idiot. We were playing better with VladRad out there. Walton makes it so that we're playing 4-on-5 on offense and defense. At least Vlad can contribute on the offensive end.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I still can't believe Walton is starting.
> 
> Phil really is an idiot. We were playing better with VladRad out there. Walton makes it so that we're playing 4-on-5 on offense and defense. At least Vlad can contribute on the offensive end.


exactly exactly exactly my good man. I waas about to make a thread about this very thing. 

I contribute alot of the problems in last nights Heat loss to Walton being on the floor the Heat basically clogged the paint and dared Luke to make a 3. he hasn't added **** to the starting line-up, he's played bad defense hasn't made 3's and just threw our chemistry off re-intergrating him into things. 

It was a horrible move by Phil Jackson. 

he needs to switch back before we get in a serious rut.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Alright friends... This game in mind will determine how we are going to play for a while. If we continue to suck, then that trend will continue on for some time. If we snap out of it I think we will be ready to go.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Got to go out for my fathers birthday. So I have to tivo the game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hah I asked why Walton is still starting in the Magic forum.. I've watched like all the Lakers games but I dont get that..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And Bynum picks up his second 1:05 into the game... we lose.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Bynum already sitting.. less than 2 min in..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Aside from Bynum's stupid second foul, the team looks good early on in the first four minutes.

So far, they seem focused.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

gee wiz Bynum what the hell is going on with him defensively now. the 1st foul he was just not paying attention the 2nd one he didn't move his feet.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

we got this

it should be easy to get howard into foul trouble


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LO misses so many lay-ups geez


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

blah another lackluster quarter our offense seems out of sync. Guys are falling into Kobe ball.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow Vlad with the spark and flashy jam lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

hahahah!! Vlad travelled!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

vladi!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

hahahaha Cook says your welcome


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah BC has given us a spark since he came into the game for the magic lol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

last season when we played the Magic the exact same thing happened Howard got in foul trouble and Pau crushed.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

thank Goodness for Cook.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bout time Drew.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> thank Goodness for Cook.


You got Ariza and they got a chance to school him tonight :lol:

eace:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Luke sucks man come on PJ


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Fish getting hot Ariza gambles misses and gives up 2 free throws come on Ariza


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

uh oh Kobe is in mamba mode. Haven't seen this in 2 years.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets finish this game off strong please!


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Somebody tell the Lakers that it's legal to guard people beyond the 3 point line.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

fisher and odom are just confused on D.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I swear it's like watching D'Antoni's first year with Nash. Just offensive shootouts every night. The defense is so bad, it's not even funny.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Same old Lakers. Could it be any more obvious that Phil's coaching is this team's downfall? I want his old dumb, arrogant *** out. I'm sick of our teams having no intelligence, no heart and no defense.

36 points in the third quarter, and us doubling down on Marcin Gortat and Dwight Howard is laughable. Howard can't throw a penny in the ocean and we're throwing Fisher at him to leave open Nelson? That's just plain retarded. You'd think that after 19 threes, we'd have learnt our lesson.

But nope.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm done with this game.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Let's face the facts. Lakers suck. At least last year they overachieved. This year, they're going to make someone look real good in the playoffs.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Cavs fan here. I'm rooting for you guys, but good god, what happened to the perimeter D? The Magic is built on shooting 3s, nothing more. If you guard the 3pt line, you'll most likely come on out top, given you guys' offense and post D. Go lakers.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

its true, we have became the same team as the suns once were


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lolz


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Here's the big shot that Kobe was looking for last night.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That was a pretty bad play. It's ok Machine.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

another night, another loss.

Boston will be fun


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dwight Howard has made 4 clutch free throws.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ouch. I just got home, expected the game to be over.. And was going to start from the beginning... But then I see it's just about over.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think I hate Vujacic. He always looks like he's gonna cry. Yes he missed a shot, but there's no reason to have a look of defeat on your face when the team is gonna get another shot to at least tie. Get this fool off the team.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

2 losses in a row omg.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I just want to know.. When your down by a SINGLE point... Why shoot a three? When you have plenty of time on the clock... WHY?


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

giordun, why are you trolling in here?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

sylaw said:


> giordun, why are you trolling in here?


His high school is currently on winter break.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I just want to know.. When your down by a SINGLE point... Why shoot a three? When you have plenty of time on the clock... WHY?


The guy got a wide open shot from Kobe and just signed a contract to do what he is paid to do. I mean that was a good shot. It also doesn't help that Odom might be the stupidest player that's been in the league for 10 years. I mean good grief, all the charges, the low IQ plays. Ugh. What a disgusting loss because once again it was winnable and bad basketball cost the team. 

Buss and Anshutz have got to see that this team can't win like this.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HKF said:


> I think I hate Vujacic. He always looks like he's gonna cry. Yes he missed a shot, but there's no reason to have a look of defeat on your face when the team is gonna get another shot to at least tie. Get this fool off the team.


I think the shot was stupid... 

By why didn't Kobe take the shot instead of passing it to Sasha... He had Turkoglu on him... It's not like Kobe hasn't made much more difficult shots in his career..

And we only needed a two pointer for the lead.... Why set Sasha up for a three pointer? I just don't get what this team is thinking.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lakers need to get back to playing solid D. They have as good an offense as anyone in the league, but defensively, yuck. (as seen tonight)

The Lakers shot the ball 15 times more than Orlando, outrebounded them, committed 8 less TOs, shooting 90+% from the FT line.....BUT the Magic shot the ball at 49%, and that's the ballgame. A little more D and that game was a Lakers win.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

tough loss. 

There are just too many guys not doing a damn thing. 

But I expect the ole chicken and the egg argument. Did Kobe shoot too much making the other guys useless or did the other guys totasl ineffectiveness make Kobe shoot so much. 

Bynum 3 pts, Walton 2, Gasol 11, LO 4 1-7. 

I don't know how we're even in these games at this point lol

Kobe and Fish combined to shoot 47 shots. 

Dwight Howard got all the weak *** calls in the 4th quarter I mean every time he drove they called a touch fouls every one of Bynum's fouls were the same play Howard dirves and bangs into Bynum's chest foul. lol it was pathetic. 

Kobe went cold in the 4th after keeping us in the game the 1st 3 quarters, but he started setting the table guys just couldn't make shots aside from Fish. 

Sasha had a wide open look and couldn't knock it down.That would have won the game most likely. Ball went in and pop out. 

so it is. another terrible close loss.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HKF said:


> The guy got a wide open shot from Kobe and just signed a contract to do what he is paid to do. I mean that was a good shot. It also doesn't help that Odom might be the stupidest player that's been in the league for 10 years. I mean good grief, all the charges, the low IQ plays. Ugh. What a disgusting loss because once again it was winnable and bad basketball cost the team.
> 
> Buss and Anshutz have got to see that this team can't win like this.


There is ONLY one person on this team I want taking the game winning shot. And it's not Sasha, Fisher, Gasol, Bynum, etc.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Boston is going to annihilate the Lakers Christmas.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> The guy got a wide open shot from Kobe and just signed a contract to do what he is paid to do. I mean that was a good shot. It also doesn't help that Odom might be the stupidest player that's been in the league for 10 years. I mean good grief, all the charges, the low IQ plays. Ugh. What a disgusting loss because once again it was winnable and bad basketball cost the team.
> 
> Buss and Anshutz have got to see that this team can't win like this.


I agree LO is killing me with the bad decision making and offensive fouls he has absolutely no ability to read the defense when drving to the hoop. 



CDRacingZX6R said:


> I think the shot was stupid...
> 
> By why didn't Kobe take the shot instead of passing it to Sasha... He had Turkoglu on him... It's not like Kobe hasn't made much more difficult shots in his career..
> 
> And we only needed a two pointer for the lead.... Why set Sasha up for a three pointer? I just don't get what this team is thinking.


I can;t call it 3 guys were on Kobe he passed it to his shooter wide open. 

I'll live with that he made the right play in how he went up off balance. Sasha or someone needs to start stepping up with guts and help Kobe make a play Fish did with the mental toughness but it seems like we're missing other guys who seem to lack mental edge. 

getting sorta pathetic really.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Boston is going to annihilate the Lakers Christmas.


Maybe, maybe not its not that big a game really if we win it only disguises the problems we have as a team. 

We're capable of beating anyone on any given night thats not the issue. Its playing with some mental and physical toughness.

I'm not gonna put anything extra on that game because if we win it'll get blown outta proportion it'll only disguise the issue.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Maybe, maybe not its not that big a game really if we win it only disguises the problems we have as a team.
> 
> We're capable of beating anyone on any given night thats not the issue. Its playing with some mental and physical toughness.
> 
> I'm not gonna put anything extra on that game because if we win it'll get blown outta proportion it'll only disguise the issue.


I hope we do win. But I'm just not confident this team has the toughness it takes to beat a team like Boston. I'm not sure they will ever have it this season.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I just want to know.. When your down by a SINGLE point... Why shoot a three? When you have plenty of time on the clock... WHY?


Kobe drove to the lane, about four Magic players were ready to meet him and kobe passed to a wide open 3pt specialist. If Sasha made that shot it would have been a good play and people will be talking about how Kobe trust is teamates.

The only problem I had was how long it took before kobe began to drive. IMO when you a down in the score you would want to take as little amount of time to take a shot so that if you miss you could have time to get another good chance at it. The lakers looked like they wanted to win right at Sasha's shot. This is pretty much the coaching staff saying that I do not trust your Defense to win the game......(I guess rightly so)


Phil jackson's 4th quarter subs were actual decent until about the 4:00 mark were Bynum should have been put into the game. Bynum was only out because he had 5 fouls (around the 10:00 mark) and he would of had a decent four minute stretch. Odom (Bynum's replace) was terrible thoughout the entire 4th quarter and was effecting the whole team but Phil left him there as if to send a message. There's nothing wrong with sending a message but he is affecting another player's mind, Bynum. I'm pretty sure Bynum was pissed watching wondering why Phil is leaving Odom out there and not putting him into the game.

Great game from Fisher and Kobe - at least they came prepared to battle. BUT it is up to them to make sure that everybody else on the team is ready.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bynum played like *** again and this is why I didn't want him to get his extension. I wanted him to earn it. Unless you're a Lebron, Chris Paul type there needs to be a rule about letting all your young players get to restricted FA. This is kind of play is not worth 12-13 million a year.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

HKF said:


> Bynum played like *** again and this is why I didn't want him to get his extension. I wanted him to earn it. Unless you're a Lebron, Chris Paul type there needs to be a rule about letting all your young players get to restricted FA. This is kind of play is not worth 12-13 million a year.


 To me, Bynum is like Odom in a centers body. He shows flashes of greatness but when things are going when he wilts for the whole game. the only difference between of the two is that Odom will give you next to nothing for weeks while Bynum may only be affected for like a game or 2.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> Bynum played like *** again and this is why I didn't want him to get his extension. I wanted him to earn it. Unless you're a Lebron, Chris Paul type there needs to be a rule about letting all your young players get to restricted FA. This is kind of play is not worth 12-13 million a year.


Can't say I disagree, he played like **** the past 2 nights dreadful really Mihm or DJ benga could have given us more than the crap he's been doing. 

I agree on the contract as well. make him give you at least 1 full season of production before you jump out the window on mega bucks he's not been steady for a whole season yet its all on potential and we see how that can go. 

I thought he got jobbed by the refs tonight they were giving Howard the calls against Bynum all night long Bynum got 5 touch fouls when Howard was driving into him. 

But he's been playing butter soft. Its disgusting.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

and to get ripped for 27 by nelson is disgusting just don't wanna let him off the hook either.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Well the good news is they don't have a point that can fill it up on us.


*hehe

*


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Dwight Howard got all the weak *** calls in the 4th quarter I mean every time he drove they called a touch fouls every one of Bynum's fouls were the same play Howard dirves and bangs into Bynum's chest foul. lol it was pathetic.


*did you pay attention to the 1st half? Dwight Howard was officiated horribly, and got stuck with 2 bogus foul calls.

The Lakers got plenty of Hollywood calls tonight, but that's beside the point.

good game anyway

*


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *did you pay attention to the 1st half? Dwight Howard was officiated horribly, and got stuck with 2 bogus foul calls.
> 
> The Lakers got plenty of Hollywood calls tonight, but that's beside the point.
> 
> ...


totally disagree Howard actually made contact and FOULED, all of Bynum's were chest contact that Howard intiated terrible calls. 

He caught amazing breaks in the 4th quarter with bogus foul calls.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

No use griping about that. Dwight Howard WILL get those calls, and Bynum won't. The refs won't give Bynum any slack til he earns it (and stops sulking). 

Anyway, a game like tonight....oh well.

The Lakers...they don't play like they have a game plan. Its like they have no real idea what they want to do on any given possession. They don't feed the big men, they don't have bread-and-butter plays.


----------



## Purple&Gold4Life (Dec 10, 2008)

Way to go Odom...1-7 is just what the doctor ordered. Such a headcase


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We'll get off to a hot start against Boston, but completely melt down when they go on a run. This team is extremely weak minded. I guess the whole don't call timeouts philosophy may not be great to use with KIDS.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow i guess i shouldn't of said that about Jameer, my bad, i guess i was under the impression that when the other team gets the ball OUR point guard is supposed to come to the other side of the court and help guard the other teams point guard.

My mistake.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Not to over react, but if this "team" of under-achievers doesn't want to play hard and up to its ability, they are done. Now, every player will start playing with their own agenda in an attempt to make things better...and it will make things worse. Something has to happen to shake things up and wake this team up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Jameer Nelson has been playing terrific as of late, and completely outplayed Tony Parker the other night. Who knows what he'll do at home against Fisher/Farmar - *I think he'll have a 25+ point game.*


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Basel said:


>


Good call. High five :greatjob:

:nah: = Jameer Nelson doubters


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel said:


>


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Shaolin said:


> No use griping about that. Dwight Howard WILL get those calls, and Bynum won't. The refs won't give Bynum any slack til he earns it (and stops sulking).
> 
> Anyway, a game like tonight....oh well.
> 
> The Lakers...they don't play like they have a game plan. Its like they have no real idea what they want to do on any given possession. They don't feed the big men, they don't have bread-and-butter plays.


don't buy it Bynum can't earn it if he gets nailed every time.all bogus calls I could live with a couple but not 5 now that was terrible reffed game we got jobbed but it happens during a long season.


----------

